# Freezing Fatties



## Murray (Jan 26, 2019)

I overestimated the quantity of ingredients for a fatty, now I have two any only need one for supper tonight. Should I freeze one raw and smoke it at a later date or should I smoke both and freeze one fully smoked to reheat later?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 26, 2019)

Smoke them both, freeze for later date.
Whoops, thought I  posted on this earlier. About supper time now


----------



## Murray (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, ended up freezing one raw, guess we will see how it freezes at a later date.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 26, 2019)

Well Murray at least we'll know.. I'd say give it more time then you think when unthawing it. That'll be the real tricky part. I've always smoked then frozen stuff..if it uh..survives a night!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2019)

We smoke them & slice them up, then vac pack & freeze the slices. One slice will make a great slider. And a frozen slice will be hot after only 30 seconds in the microwave. It will taste just like the day you smoked it!
Al


----------



## Murray (Jan 27, 2019)

Many thanks to 

 gmc2003
 for the 2 part tutorial. Your Fatty instructions were perfect for my first fatty, I have created a pdf so when we’re at the lake with no internet I’ll have your tutorial. My daughter wants the recipe so I hope you don’t mind me sending it to her.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks very tasty...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 27, 2019)

No problem, glad you enjoyed it. Your fatty looks superb. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Murray (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for your kind words. Next fatty I’ll put more filling in. Was worried about it exploding and loosing some of the goodness on the bottom of the smoker.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 2, 2019)

They will pop, I have done that many times from trying to put to many ingredients in. Wrap with more bacon then.


----------



## Murray (Mar 18, 2019)

Defrosted the raw frozen fatty and smoked it yesterday. Was as good as if I made it fresh. Bacon didn’t crisp up as nice as the first one, this one made a bigger mess in my drip tray. I would certainly consider doing 5 at a time and freeze to smoke at a later date.


----------

